# Styled or unstyled



## farmallmaniac

Whats your fav style of the older deeres?


----------



## farmallmaniac

styled


----------



## farmallmaniac

unstyled


----------



## memmurphy

That's a hard one for me. I do tend to lean towards the older models. :truth: 

Mark


----------



## farmallmaniac

I screwed up the 2nd reply oops 

styled


----------



## Greg

What the heck do "Styled" and "Unstyled" mean as far as the tractors? How did the terms come about?

Greg


----------



## waynl

Greg,

Styled refers to the sheet metal covering the steering shaft & column. Unstyled tractors look like they're missing.

Guess that shows my fondness for styled Deeres.

waynl


----------



## John-in-Ga

I voted styled, as what I've got is a 51B. The older unstyled with spoke wheels, depicted in your first picture, is what an antique tractor should look like. What could be a better tractor experience than going on a Sunday ride on a tractor like that. Of course, just standing beside a good running two cylinder John Deere and listening to it idle is music to my ears.

:cpu:


----------



## jodyand

Unstyled for me they are the best looking tractors.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=48035>


----------



## guest2

Unstyled,but I'll take anything you guys don't want 
PM me for a shipping address!:lmao: :lmao: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Unstyled for me they are the best looking tractors.
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=48035> *


same here but l would take any deere any day


----------



## bontai Joe

I like styled. Everything should have some style. Olivers had a lot of style, and so did Farmalls. It is what identifies each brand at a glance... unstyled is form following function at it's minimum, and they all look similar. But no one will mistake a Deere styled "M" for a Farmall "M", even if both were painted green or red.


----------



## MowHoward2210

Here's one from the early 60's that was "stylin".

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/IHexp.jpg>


----------



## Carm

Mow, you could take that to the drive in theatre!


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by Carm _
> *Mow, you could take that to the drive in theatre! *


Thanks, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## elv8orman

I've always liked the styled versions. Add to the beautiful lines of a true americian work horse a bit of green and yellow paint along with the signature johnny popper sound and this old farm boy really gets excited.


----------



## Deerehunter

I prefer unstyled. I guess because it symbolizes an older tractor. 

And Joe, you can't mistake a Unstyled F-12 Farmall for an unstyled John Deere B either. Of course, I do remember you telling me that you were blind in one eye and couldn't see out of the other :furious: :furious:


----------



## Soldier Tom

Mow,
You have my interest meter pegged out. PLEASE, enlighten this old Deere and Massey feller as to what kind of tractor that is (well I-H obviously). Any info would be neat to know. Thanks!
~Walk in peace~
Soldier Tom
army


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Soldier Tom _
> *Mow,
> You have my interest meter pegged out. PLEASE, enlighten this old Deere and Massey feller as to what kind of tractor that is (well I-H obviously). Any info would be neat to know. Thanks!
> ~Walk in peace~
> Soldier Tom
> army *


Welcome Soldier Tom :friends: I'm not Mow but the answer to your :question: is its a 1963 Turbine powered proto type.One of a kind.


----------



## Tau44

Hey,

MOW, What kind of tractor is that? I am curious. I have never see one like that before?


Thanks,

Tau


----------



## crammy_IA

I much preferred unstyled, it's that drive for simplicity for me I suppose.


----------



## flman

Unstyled, maybe you should make this a poll? Oops, my bad, you did make a poll.


----------



## DrBailey

Im a unstyled kind of guy. Here is what mine looked like when I brought it home


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Both sure look terrific to me!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

MowHoward2210 said:


> Here's one from the early 60's that was "stylin".
> 
> <img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/IHexp.jpg>


No picture!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

DrBailey said:


> Im a unstyled kind of guy. Here is what mine looked like when I brought it home


What's it look like now?


----------



## DrBailey

music in a bott said:


> What's it look like now?


Here is a distant shot.


----------



## Fordfarm

People don't realize what was the biggest driving force behind the early "Styled" tractors.......

The head honchos at Deere/IH/and others came to the realization that they were dealing not only with the farmer when he bought a tractor but that they were dealing with his WIFE, too. 

It's an older version of "She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy" -

If the farmer took his wife into town with him when he looked at tractors (and he probably WOULD, since she would come along to "shop" for things the family needed - the old "one trip to town" thing...), it was a sure bet she would like the "prettiest" machine - which at the time, would have been the "syled" version. 

A lot of times, there was only $30 or $40 difference in price, so the farmer oppted for the styled tractor to please momma. 

It didn't always happen this way, but enough times to spur the market. 

Even Henry Ford had an Unstyled design, but opted for the styled because that is what was selling by 1939.


----------



## Fordfarm

BTW, I'm not a JD fan, so I didn't vote......

But -

My niece IS a JD nut, so I would take anything (and even allow it on the farm) to fix up for her.


----------

